# Stranger Things 3: The Game - Trailer mit Szenen aus dem 16-bit-Spiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things 3: The Game - Trailer mit Szenen aus dem 16-bit-Spiel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things 3: The Game - Trailer mit Szenen aus dem 16-bit-Spiel*


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. April 2019)

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es wieder kostenfrei ist. Der Vorgänger hatte mich echt überrascht so ganz ohne Mikrotransaktionen oder Werbung.


----------

